# [solved] проблемы с утф8

## serg_sk

Делаю все как обычно по: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml и http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml

В итоге у меня в консоли все сообщения сыпятся квадратиками. 

Вот мои конфиги, может кто подскажет чего не так, а то я уже ума не приложу:

```
USE="unicode utf8"
```

```
elvenhome ~ # cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_ALL=""

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"
```

```
elvenhome ~ # locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```
elvenhome ~ # locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

POSIX

ru_RU

ru_RU.cp1251

ru_RU.cp866

ru_RU.ibm866

ru_RU.koi8

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

uk_UA

uk_UA.cp1251

uk_UA.cp866

uk_UA.ibm866

uk_UA.koi8

uk_UA.koi8u

uk_UA.utf8
```

```
elvenhome ~ # egrep -v "^$|^#" /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

consolefont="ter-u14b"

consoletranslation="koi8-u_to_uni"
```

```
elvenhome ~ # egrep -v "^$|^#" /etc/conf.d/keymaps     

keymap="ru-ms"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset="koi8-r"

fix_euro="NO"

```

```
elvenhome ~ # egrep -v "^$|^#" /etc/rc.conf | grep unicode

unicode="yes"
```

----------

## axce1

Посмотрел по своим конфигам отличается только в /etc/env.d/02locale у меня в нем 

```

cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LC_ALL=""

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

```

Может быть POSIX не хватает...

----------

## ArtSh

А по-моему, проблема где-то тут:

```

consolefont="ter-u14b"

consoletranslation="koi8-u_to_uni"

unicode="yes"

```

шрифт видимо уже юникодный...

----------

## serg_sk

Терминус вроде юникодный  :Smile: 

----------

## Loryk

У тебя проблемы сразу или при переключении с иксов в консоль?

----------

## serg_sk

Лень сюда еще переписывать, потому вот: http://wiseelf.org.ua/?p=39

Так я пофиксил утф в консоли.

----------

